# The Destruction of the One Ring



## Aulë (Feb 28, 2003)

I was just wondering, how did Elrond and Cirdan know that the only way to destroy the One Ring was to cast it into the fires of Orodruin? Neither of them had had any part in the making of the Rings of Power, and both had refused Sauron's lore when he offered it to them.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 28, 2003)

That's a good question! The only thing I can think of is that they had consulted with Saruman when they thought he was still on their side. Saruman had told them the ring was lost in the sea. Maybe during those discussions Saruman told them how the ring was made and could be unmade. I'm sure Gandalf was at the meetings of the White Council, so he at least could have gotten the information from Saruman. Elrond may have also gotten it first hand from Saruman.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 1, 2003)

Well, I was referring to when Cirdan and Elrond were trying to get Isildur to destroy it.

I really doubt that Sauron would reveal to anyone how to destroy the Ring, so I don't know how Saruman would know either.


----------



## Grond (Mar 1, 2003)

I think this would be one of those common sense things. It would be apparent that the fires of Mt. Orodruin was the forge of Sauron. We also don't know how much time Celebrimbor spent in consultation with Galadriel, Gil-galad or Elrond about the matter. Celebrimbor would have likely been the most knowledgeable on the matter and I'm sure he revealed much of what he knew about the Rings of Power once he realized the trap he'd fallen into.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 6, 2003)

I agree that they must've consulted Saruman. Saruman was a wise and kind wizard. Till he defected.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Grond _
> *I think this would be one of those common sense things. It would be apparent that the fires of Mt. Orodruin was the forge of Sauron. We also don't know how much time Celebrimbor spent in consultation with Galadriel, Gil-galad or Elrond about the matter. Celebrimbor would have likely been the most knowledgeable on the matter and I'm sure he revealed much of what he knew about the Rings of Power once he realized the trap he'd fallen into. *



According to Unfinished Tales, The History of Galadriel and Celeborn, Celebrimbor consulted much with Galadriel and she at least apparently knew much of his mind.
I don't see why Saruman couldn't have known where the ring could be destroyed. He was a Maia of Aulë and was very very skilled in matters of forging.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Grond _
> *I think this would be one of those common sense things. It would be apparent that the fires of Mt. Orodruin was the forge of Sauron. We also don't know how much time Celebrimbor spent in consultation with Galadriel, Gil-galad or Elrond about the matter. Celebrimbor would have likely been the most knowledgeable on the matter and I'm sure he revealed much of what he knew about the Rings of Power once he realized the trap he'd fallen into. *



Grond, I agree. I forgot about Celebrimbor. That must also be why Galadriel and Elrond thought the Elven rings would diminish when the one was destroyed.


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 8, 2003)

There is also just common sense, you would at least know that the place that forged something was hot enought to also destroy it.


----------

